# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Tipping money for coffee or Amazon gift card

## gogent

I love this forum and what makes it great are the individuals that take their time to help us learn.  I would love to see a way where we can tip an individual to receive money for coffee or a way to send a $5 amazon Gift card.

----------


## AliGW

If you want to offer payment. then you can do so by using the Commercial Services section, where you buy points to pay your helpers with.

The whole premise of Excel Forum is that it is FREE. We don't allow any offer of tops or such that would undermine this, and you should never offer anything like that, as it is in breach of our expectations.

You may not be aware that you can thank those who have helped you by clicking the small star icon (* Add Reputation) located in the lower left corner of the post in which the help was given. By doing so you can add to the reputation(s) of all those who offered help.

----------


## FDibbins

While I have tremendous appreciation for your offer, that is not what we are about here on this forum.  Members offer their help and time freely, as and when they can, although just the fact that offers like this 1 appear from time to to also shows that our work is appreciated and worth while  :Smilie: 

Thanks for the thought  :Smilie:

----------

